# What is your relationship status?



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

How is your love life?

Me? I'm chronically single.


*NOTE*
If you are "in a relationship", just vote "dating"


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Where's the "Single, but very okay with it" option?


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

My being single is attacked by some guys, but I'm still fine cuz I love it, lol


----------



## Guldove (Oct 17, 2012)

Single with no prospects on the horizon. Could be worse.


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Single and not really loving it, but not looking either.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Single and loving it.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Single for 4 years. Stoked.


----------



## Greyarea (Nov 15, 2012)

Single and not really looking.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Currently in a Relationship with myself and were very happy


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Needs a "single, and don't care" option.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Married for nearly 11 years.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Uh.. I'm in a relationship? None of those options apply.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Single and not looking.


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

Scorpio90 said:


> My being single is attacked by some guys, but I'm still fine cuz I love it, lol


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Single & Not actively looking in a sense,

I mean, I wouldn't deny a girl that I've found attractive, got to know me, and straightforwardly expressed to me that she was interested. That has yet to happen though. It's actually quite a relief that all the girls at work are already taken or underage, that way they aren't even deemed intimidating at all to me. I can talk to them like nothing now almost since I've gotten to know them as work associates and I can comfortably not care at all how they judge me as boyfriend material.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Needs a "single, and don't care" option.


this


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

hmm i was about to suggest "single and tolerating it". but yeah .


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Dumped


----------



## KYJE (Aug 11, 2012)

Married.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm dating now. I can't wait for the day when hopefully, I'll be in a relationship. The thought of being with someone and not being lonely anymore seems really nice.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

single and dreading it...


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

single and depressed as ****


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Single and I'm pretty okay with it!


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Married to the Needle.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

edit..Ive been waiting forever...


----------



## nathalex01 (Oct 29, 2012)

Single and meh about it.


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

Single and loving it... although I'm probably more 'Single and fine'.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

single 4 life yo.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

single, might be changing soon though


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Single and loving it, and not looking.


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

I was single and dreading it for some time cause I never found the right guy. But most recently I have found the one. And I'm now currently in a relationship. Things are going strong between us.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Single and not looking. I'm at the stage where I kind of want a BF, but I don't want to be tied down and/or feel obligated to tend to someone else's needs. Yes, I'm selfish.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'd like an option for I'm not even sure? lol


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Where's the "Single, but very okay with it" option?


I'm this^^^. If I get a girlfriend that would be nice, but I'm not really out looking for one. If it happens, it would be nice, but I'm fine with being single.


----------



## Todd99 (Nov 15, 2012)

Single and not worried about looking


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Single for life.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Single and loving it....scared of commitment :/


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Married.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm dating now. I can't wait for the day when hopefully, I'll be in a relationship. The thought of being with someone and not being lonely anymore seems really nice.


I thought dating was being in a relationship?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Dating, not in a relationship.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Single and dreading it, but really I'm not looking, it's all too late for me but the loneliness and frustration never go away.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Engaged


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Single but I don't really care. I wouldn't say no to a relationship if the opportunity arose but I'm not actively looking either.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

These two alternately, depending on the day... 
Single and loving it
Single and dreading it


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

dismiss said:


> These two alternately, depending on the day...
> Single and loving it
> Single and dreading it


This, exactly.


----------



## PrettyVacant (Nov 22, 2012)

dismiss said:


> These two alternately, depending on the day...
> Single and loving it
> Single and dreading it


Same here. Today, it's dreading it.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Revenwyn said:


> I thought dating was being in a relationship?


I think she meant dating as in "dating around" and going on dates but nothing or none of those dates has developed into an actual relationship.


----------



## CrimsonRaven (Apr 3, 2012)

Recently dumped, quite happy with that and not looking. I know what I want and I am through settling for any less than that.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

CourtneyB said:


> I think she meant dating as in "dating around" and going on dates but nothing or none of those dates has developed into an actual relationship.


I guess I don't understand that idea since I never "dated around." I married the first guy I dated.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Revenwyn said:


> I thought dating was being in a relationship?


Well, technically yes. But I'm not officially in a relationship yet.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, chalk another one up for "Single and ok with it". 
oh...


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Single and not looking. Even if I were I wouldn't have a shot in hell anyway.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm single and fine with it. It'd be nice to be in a relationship with someone who really cares about me though.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Single and not liking it all that much.
Hopefully one day I'll be able to answer differently.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Single and hating it with a passion. It blows having to do everything by yourself with nobody to be with. I mean, it's nice to be independent, but it gets rather lonely...

Perhaps, in the future, I will be able to select a different answer, but that's not today nor tomorrow 

I also want a girlfriend with which I can relate, i.e. at least somewhat introverted. I don't think I would be able to cope with a party chick. Maybe I am asking for too much, though.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Single and content for the time being.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Not Looking, I think it a waste of time ...................... BTW, I"m shocked to c 5 Married Members! and they all r young


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm single but pretending to be in a complicated relationship on facebook lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Do online relationships count?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

arnie said:


> Do online relationships count?


No.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm in a long term relationship, yes.


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

Split up two years ago and haven't been near a woman since


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

There's no just single. I am neither loving it or dreading it lol


----------



## saganist (Nov 28, 2012)

I am 21 and I have never dated anyone.


----------



## saganist (Nov 28, 2012)

stark91 said:


> I am 21 and I have never dated anyone.


I can't edit my message for some reason.

I just wanted to add that I neither love it nor do I hate it.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Kind-of-don't-care-but-it'd-be-nice-to-have-a-girlfriend-single. :/


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Single and doing okay.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Getting crazy now. :boogie


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

I am an asexual aromantic. I am not interested in intimate relationships of any kind. I do not have the time nor the social capabilities to keep up with such attachments, anyway.

Does that mean my status is "not looking" or something along the lines of "soulless ***** without a heart to love"? Probably the latter.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Currently not looking. I got too much to worry about IRL to have something like a relationship come into my life ATM. I won't be against it should someone come along and take interest in me and I in them, but I would rather improve my lifestyle before adding onto it.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Not prepared yet.
Asexual and panromantic.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Permanently single


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

not looking, given up


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Pseudo-married.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Single and not really caring.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Single and tired of it.


----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)

Single and hurt.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

playing around


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm dating a SASer.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

The meter reads below 1% of full capacity.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Always been single and always will be. :afr


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

Married to my writing and getting a little nookie on the side from philosophy.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Dating a beauty.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Polyamorous


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

In a relationship (with an SASer )


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Single, dreading it, lonely, depressed the whole 9 yards. Going through a forever lonely phase right now


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm currently dating and very happy. :3


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

In a relationship. And as happy as you can be with Depression.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Single and content.


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

Im 26 and haven't had a girlfriend or dated anyone since i was 15.The relationship only lasted 2 weeks so i dont even think that counts.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Single and happy, although I would like a boyfriend in the future at the right time. Definitely no rush.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Single and "eh, whatever"


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Taken & Love it! "HE/SHE" is amazing


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

meepie said:


> In a relationship (with an SASer )


Yay! enjoy that shyt Meepie


----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)

Forever single.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Not really looking at the moment. Women are far too... difficult ( yes, that's the right word :b ) especially at the moment when I've got a lot going on in my life and struggling a little. A relationship on top would be more than insane right now.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Where is the, "I'm a cat." option?


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Forever available.


----------



## Vincam (Sep 4, 2013)

as I filled in at my profile I'm "single and looking"
I'm not "loving it" but I'm not "dreading" it either.
there was a time where I was desperate, being 17 and never had a girlfriend, but I got over that, I barely care anymore


----------



## XnatashaX (Jan 6, 2013)

Is married.


----------



## Wildfire91 (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm single, never had a serious relationship and probably won't anytime in the forseeable future.
I guess I am a bit lonely but I really don't think I'd be any good for another person at the moment. Maybe I should task myself with finding somebody before 30 or something...


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

im single and will stay like this till I die I will just have cars and dogs and sleep in shed next to my cars


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Single and hating it, but comfortable with it at the same time. I don't know if I could ever be comfortable with myself to ever change this. I'll probably be single for the rest of my life.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Ha ha ha .


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

Just got out of a crappy relationship, so now I'm back to single again. I want a girlfriend right now so bad.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

forever alone. too deranged. depressing. wish I could feel loved and appreciated by female.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Forever alone because I am unworthy of female attention.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm single and loving/dreading it.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Single; indifferent.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Single and kind of ok with it.


----------



## scrabblegoddess (Sep 6, 2013)

i am with the man of my dreams, and considering i was over 50 when i met him, i feel blessed. 
we are now engaged and will soon be married.
he is the bright spot in my life!


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

thinking of separation


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

"Pending" should become a popular option... I know, clever.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Why does it have to be single and loving it or single and dreading it? Can't there be a slightly miserable, slightly okay medium? Haha. Single and realistically going to be for a very long time.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Im scared to get into a relationship.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Single and somewhat disliking it but realizing it makes me superior in some ways and so ok with it.


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

"Forever alone"


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Single... hating it... but not looking. 

I'm only attracted to attractive girls so I must become an attractive guy (physically, financially, AND mentally) before I can attract and retain the attention and love of an attractive girl.


----------



## Lushiro (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm single and not looking. There are days i like it and there are other days when i dislike it but it would not be fair for the the other person involved if i got into a relationship when i'm not ready. I shall at one point in life be ready.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

One-sided.

(this is not the same as single, you dolt.)


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Not looking but sadly, not blind.


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

Single and It gets really lonely. Not really looking though.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

AshleyAnn said:


> Single and It gets really lonely. Not really looking though.


When you do look maybe put away that stick you use for beating off all the people who want your inviting company haha ( old post if you don't remember not being mean )


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

Grog said:


> When you do look maybe put away that stick you use for beating off all the people who want your inviting company haha ( old post if you don't remember not being mean )


Hahaha oh fine... I guess its time to burn the old beating stick.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

AshleyAnn said:


> Hahaha oh fine... I guess its time to burn the old beating stick.


Well maybe just put it away I'm sure you'll need it again at some point


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

I'm still wondering what the difference between "single and loving it" and "not looking" is. They are certainly not mutually exclusive.. so why are they distinct poll options?


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm single, extremely lonely, and want someone to cuddle me. 
I'm not looking for a boyfriend right now though for... reasons, so whatever.

Maybe I'll never get to experience certain things.

I wish I could stop caring. Blehhhh.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Yup I am single. I don't love it or dread it. Just going through the motions everyday.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

"In an atrocious relationship" wasn't an option, unfortunately


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Single since 2009... thanks for noticing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Single and loving it for now. 

I am using the time I have to improve myself.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm somewhere between "single and loving it" and "single and dreading it". Yeah, I don't know what I want...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This poll needs a single and it's the least of my worries right now option. I'd like to be in a relationship again one day when I'm in a more stable situation all round. I think. I mean I'm imagining a good relationship but no relationship > bad relationship any day.


----------



## AllHailSunnyvale (Sep 12, 2013)

Single, but keeping one eye open on the rare occasion that I interact with people. Can't say I really hate being single because I still have an ongoing love affair with all I truly need: music


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

I like the option they have on your profile "unfaithful"


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Dating again as of this morning - after a strange turn of events. We're very similar personality wise, which is cool. I did not think I would meet anyone compatible but I guess I lucked out.


----------



## Kt7474 (Sep 21, 2013)

Dating 5 years strong..
Shes beautiful and strong enough to put up with my antics, so I'm a happy camper :yes


----------



## BuriedAlive (Aug 26, 2013)

Single but not really loving it. More like a "dont care whatever" (if that makes any sense lol  )


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fighter


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Forever alone. Seriously, I can hardly even make friends let alone find a a girlfriend.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm with a girl now. It's great because she is amazing, but somewhat difficult at times because we don't see each other as much as I'd like, and some other stuff.
But it is good. And I don't miss being single. I like to think I've "done my time" as far as that goes...... but I'm sure I will be back there at some point.....


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Single and that's how it's always been.


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

Grand said:


> I'm single, extremely lonely, and want someone to cuddle me.
> I'm not looking for a boyfriend right now though for... reasons, so whatever.
> 
> Maybe I'll never get to experience certain things.
> ...


I'll cuddle with you :squeeze


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

This again.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Single and casually looking.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

single and past my sell by date...lmao..


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Confused! At least i am. Maybe she isn't, or we both are.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Single and its pretty cool, total freedom!!!! though being with some one would also be pretty cool.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Almost separated.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

.....


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

Single and indifferent and I expect to stay that way till I leave Illinois once and for all so I'll be 30 at least.:blank


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

Two anxiety peas in a pod.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

In a polyamorous relationship.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Though in reality im actually playing Civ 5.


----------



## mSerenity (Oct 7, 2013)

Single but I guess I would like one? Even though I know I'm not ready for one, with the whole "love yourself first" which is true. So I guess I need to get my stuff together before I deserve one?


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Single. Story of my life.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

laura024 said:


> Single and happy, although I would like a boyfriend in the future at the right time. Definitely no rush.


Didn't you meet someone on SAS? What happened there?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I must have been in a phase of severe denial when I selected single and loving it a few months ago.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Forever alone virgin.


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

Single and dreading it


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Fruitcake said:


> I must have been in a phase of severe denial when I selected single and loving it a few months ago.


Yeah, I know the feeling.

Right now I guess I'm "single and would strongly prefer not to be".


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Married and in a relationship with another guy, with my husband's blessing. The three of us hope to be living together someday.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

Never had a relationship.


----------



## astralluver420 (Aug 27, 2013)

Single and just wish I had a cute guy to talk to that I could feel comfortable around.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I remember when this poll was created last year, and I voted "dating". At that time, I'd been with him for a month and a half. Well, things have really come a long way since.  With both of us being introverted and reserved, it took some time for us to fully open up and connect beyond the spark/physical attraction/small talk, but it has definitely been well worth every step of the way. Now we share a very special connection on so many different levels, which is something that I've never experienced in any of my past relationships (and he's told me the same). We understand each other very well as we're experiencing a lot of the same things (SA being one of them), but we're able work together to encourage and support one another. We'll spend days together while enjoying each other's company the whole time, and then immediately miss each other until we see each other again, even though we see each other at least 5 days a week. In fact, we've been talking about living together at some point in the near future, as we've definitely passed all the hallmark "readiness tests". Before I met him, I felt like I easily belonged to the foreveralone club, but in this case, I'm glad I've been proven wrong. I just feel so very lucky to have found him, and he tells me the same.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Amethyst Forest said:


> I remember when this poll was created last year, and I voted "dating". At that time, I'd been with him for a month and a half. Well, things have really come a long way since.  With both of us being introverted and reserved, it took some time for us to fully open up and connect beyond the spark/physical attraction/small talk, but it has definitely been well worth every step of the way. Now we share a very special connection on so many different levels, which is something that I've never experienced in any of my past relationships (and he's told me the same). We understand each other very well as we're experiencing a lot of the same things (SA being one of them), but we're able work together to encourage and support one another. We'll spend days together while enjoying each other's company the whole time, and then immediately miss each other until we see each other again, even though we see each other at least 5 days a week. In fact, we've been talking about living together at some point in the near future, as we've definitely passed all the hallmark "readiness tests". Before I met him, I felt like I easily belonged to the foreveralone club, but in this case, I'm glad I've been proven wrong. I just feel so very lucky to have found him, and he tells me the same.


 That's great, I'm happy for you


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Single and pretty happy.

Not really looking because I'm afraid of ending up worse off than I am now.


----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx (Sep 8, 2013)

I am single and I don't mind but sometimes I wouldn't mind being in a relationship, would like to have a closeness with somebody but yet be platonic at the same time.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Single and **** it. I just do whatever. I'm done opening up; if it comes, it comes. By this point, I figure there are other things to work on besides relationships.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Before it was single and loving it and now it's single and looking and now kinda dreading it.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Single and dreading it. I wish I had a nice girl by my side. But in my current state, that ain't gonna happen any time soon. I lost hope.
I see how most people age 20-23 are saying ''single and loving it''. Talk to you in 5-10 y.(right!) I bet the ''and loving it'' part will no longer be so lovey-dovey. :no


----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

MidnightBlu said:


> Before it was single and loving it and now it's single and looking and now kinda dreading it.


Same as above but dreading it for a different reason.
The relationship ending is the part I dread.:roll


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

do hookers count in this poll? if so, than im dating and loving it:teeth


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Married 17.75 years.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Single/Not looking


----------

